# pvc in slab and cmu wall



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

d1rek said:


> Running alot of pvc ( 1" and 3/4" branch circuits) under a slab and stubbing up into cmu wall. (power, lighting, fire alarm, security) Does anyone have experience with this, and if so, what are some tips of getting right into the web of the block. There is rebar stubbing up for those walls already off the footings. So what i've been doing is measuring off that rebar figuring the rebar is a cell, and i'm in the cell next to it. Slab will be poured in a few weeks and I just want to make sure I nail it.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments would be great,. thanks.


Check the plans and see if the wall is in the center of the columns.
Usually stubbed up rebar out in the middle of nowhere is intended to be concealed in a wall.
If so, you have a pretty good chance of hitting a cell if not,
The blockies will chop out their block on the first course but, you better be there to bend that pipe into a cell or they will do it for you.
I like to get that done and then prefab the boxes and pipe.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Southeast Power said:


> The blockies will chop out their block on the first course but, you better be there to bend that pipe into a cell or they will do it for you.
> I like to get that done and then prefab the boxes and pipe.


I agree. 

It's not worth the trouble in my opinion to try and hit the open cells. Stub your conduits up into the wall at the locations you want and figure on having to heat them up and bend them into the open cells after the first course of block is layed.

A 12 pack of the brickie foremans favorite beer went a LONG way for us on our last block job.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Every time I've faced this -- the CBU ended up being furred out.

Namely: you DON'T care to get inside the CBU.

Find out what the wall's treatment will be.

None of the trades can work with CBU without furring, BTW.

I have NEVER seen it attempted.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Every time I've faced this -- the CBU ended up being furred out.
> 
> Namely: *you DON'T care to get inside the CBU.*
> 
> ...


You ever work on schools, prisons, utility, parking, or municipal buildings?

The vast majority of walls are just painted block with conduit and masonry boxes inside the webbing.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> Every time I've faced this -- the CBU ended up being furred out.
> 
> Namely: you DON'T care to get inside the CBU.
> 
> ...


You need to stay on the porch for this one.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

telsa said:


> Every time I've faced this -- the CBU ended up being furred out.
> 
> Namely: you DON'T care to get inside the CBU.
> 
> ...



This crackhead claims to have lived next to Punahou School in a high-rise condo, which are never furred out in Hawaii, and the one he lived in WAS block walls all the way up. Busted............


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys are in for some nasty PM's from telsa!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I like to go up when there is going to be a wood joist ceiling.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

He is a wonderful fiction writer. He calls me by my proper name too, not like you guys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> He is a wonderful fiction writer. He calls me by my proper name too, not like you guys.



Beware, if he loved you he would have a pet name for you!


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Cow said:


> I agree.
> 
> It's not worth the trouble in my opinion to try and hit the open cells. Stub your conduits up into the wall at the locations you want and figure on having to heat them up and bend them into the open cells after the first course of block is layed.
> 
> A 12 pack of the brickie foremans favorite beer went a LONG way for us on our last block job.


A 12 pack wouldn't go very far in Pittsburgh, PA.. A Case of 24 is usual for any favor.


----------

